# Bamboo Dimensional Lumber



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

I know that guys use flooring for things like bench tops and counter tops etc., but I keep seeing furniture built out of bamboo. I don't think these guys are using flooring for this, it looks like dimensional lumber. I found a few places that sell it, but its $20 per board foot. A lot of what I'm seeing is work that people did for hire, and at those prices I can't even imagine what one of these projects or jobs would cost, it seems like the price of the material would make them cost prohibitive. Is there a place to buy bamboo lumber on the cheap, or do I have to just suck it up and pay through the nose?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

There's plyboo (spelling?) it's a bamboo plywood, and yes, it's wicked expensive. As is the bamboo lumber.


----------

